# How to install Windows 10



## WhoX

If you want to update your computer to Windows 10, you can use the tool on this page to create your own installation media using either a USB flash drive or a DVD.

Before you begin, here are some things you’ll need:

PC with a reliable Internet connection. The download is about 4 GB and the time it takes to download will vary based on your PC, your connection speed, and other factors.
USB flash drive. Use a USB flash drive with at least 4 GB of space. We recommend using a drive with nothing on it because any content will be deleted.
-or-

DVD. This requires a DVD burner on or connected to the PC you’re using to create the media, and a DVD player on the PC where you want to install Windows 10. Use a DVD with at least 4 GB of space. We recommend using a blank DVD, because any content on it will be deleted.
Here are some things to check on the PC where you want to install Windows 10:

64-bit or 32-bit processor (CPU). You’ll need to download either the 64-bit or 32-bit version of Windows 10 that’s appropriate for your CPU. To check this on your current PC, go to PC info in PC settings or System in Control Panel, and look for System type.
System requirements. See the system requirements before installing Windows 10. We also recommend that you visit your PC manufacturer's website for info about updated drivers and hardware compatibility.
Language in Windows. You'll need to choose the same language when you install Windows 10. To see what language you're currently using, go to Time and language in PC settings or Region in Control Panel.
Edition of Windows. You should also choose the same edition of Windows. This might be Windows 10 Home or Windows 10 Pro. To check what edition you're currently running, go to PC info in PC settings or System in Control Panel, and look for Windows edition.
When you’re ready, connect your USB flash drive or insert the DVD, tap or click Create media, and then follow the instructions.

the above is an edited excerpt from Microsoft's instructions on installing Windows


Download the official upgrade tool from Microsoft here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

After you've downloaded the tool, plug in an empty USB flash drive (4 GB or larger), or place a blank DVD in your DVD recorder. Double click on The Media Creation tool and you will see the following window.







Click "create installation media for another PC" and then "next".






In this window choose your preferred language, what version of Windows 10 that matches your current operating system (for example: if you have Windows 7 Home then you would choose Windows 10 Home) and then pick your preferred architecture, 32 or 64 bit. Choose 64 bit if you have 4GB of RAM or more, or if you are planning on upgrading your computer to more RAM at a later date. When you are finished click "next".






Now choose which media to use. USB flash drive or an ISO file you can later burn to a blank DVD.






If you chose USB flash drive this is the window you will see. Your drive will be listed similar to the example in the image above. Click "next".






If you chose "ISO file", then a window will pop up allowing you to choose the location to store the ISO file. After you have chosen the location click "save".






After the Windows 10 update installer is downloaded to the flash drive you will have three options to update. One is to install Windows 10 directly by clicking on the "setup.exe" located on the flash drive. Another way is to copy the files from the flash drive to a hard drive and click on the "setup.exe" from there. The last option is to boot from the USB flash drive and install Windows 10 (Not recommended for updating your system from a previous version of Windows. Use this for a clean install). If you have burned an ISO to a blank DVD, you can either update to Windows 10 directly from the DVD, or you can boot your system from the DVD and initiate an install from there (Not recommended for updating your system from a previous version of Windows. Use this for a clean install).


----------



## Jiniix

Well put guide. What I really like is that under 'Architecture', you can choose both. So when you boot on it, the first thing you do is choose 32 or 64 bit. This makes it 6GB+ though


----------



## Grantapus

You could just download the direct iso from Here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO


and than make a bootable drive using a program, (easy to find) and boot from the stick, and install, and skip some steps listed ^^^^^^^


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> You could just download the direct iso from Here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO
> 
> 
> and than make a bootable drive using a program, (easy to find) and boot from the stick, and install, and skip some steps listed ^^^^^^^


To be fair, this guide was written a while ago.  I don't believe you could download it directly back then.  Also, you can't download the ISO directly from that site from the looks of it, you download an upgrade program that checks your system and then lets you install it.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> To be fair, this guide was written a while ago.  I don't believe you could download it directly back then.  Also, you can't download the ISO directly from that site from the looks of it, you download an upgrade program that checks your system and then lets you install it.


Oh, well i am on linux and it said "oops,looks like your os is not supported, you can download the direct ISO from here.
so i did, the download never finished cuz my internet is sooo bad, but it worked.


----------



## martinhersey

WhoX said:


> If you want to update your computer to Windows 10, you can use the tool on this page to create your own installation media using either a USB flash drive or a DVD.
> 
> Before you begin, here are some things you’ll need:
> 
> PC with a reliable Internet connection. The download is about 4 GB and the time it takes to download will vary based on your PC, your connection speed, and other factors.
> USB flash drive. Use a USB flash drive with at least 4 GB of space. We recommend using a drive with nothing on it because any content will be deleted.
> -or-
> 
> DVD. This requires a DVD burner on or connected to the PC you’re using to create the media, and a DVD player on the PC where you want to install Windows 10. Use a DVD with at least 4 GB of space. We recommend using a blank DVD, because any content on it will be deleted.
> Here are some things to check on the PC where you want to install Windows 10:
> 
> 64-bit or 32-bit processor (CPU). You’ll need to download either the 64-bit or 32-bit version of Windows 10 that’s appropriate for your CPU. To check this on your current PC, go to PC info in PC settings or System in Control Panel, and look for System type.
> System requirements. See the system requirements before installing Windows 10. We also recommend that you visit your PC manufacturer's website for info about updated drivers and hardware compatibility.
> Language in Windows. You'll need to choose the same language when you install Windows 10. To see what language you're currently using, go to Time and language in PC settings or Region in Control Panel.
> Edition of Windows. You should also choose the same edition of Windows. This might be Windows 10 Home or Windows 10 Pro. To check what edition you're currently running, go to PC info in PC settings or System in Control Panel, and look for Windows edition.
> When you’re ready, connect your USB flash drive or insert the DVD, tap or click Create media, and then follow the instructions.
> 
> the above is an edited excerpt from Microsoft's instructions on installing Windows
> 
> 
> Download the official upgrade tool from Microsoft here:
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> After you've downloaded the tool, plug in an empty USB flash drive (4 GB or larger), or place a blank DVD in your DVD recorder. Double click on The Media Creation tool and you will see the following window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click "create installation media for another PC" and then "next".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this window choose your preferred language, what version of Windows 10 that matches your current operating system (for example: if you have Windows 7 Home then you would choose Windows 10 Home) and then pick your preferred architecture, 32 or 64 bit. Choose 64 bit if you have 4GB of RAM or more, or if you are planning on upgrading your computer to more RAM at a later date. When you are finished click "next".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now choose which media to use. USB flash drive or an ISO file you can later burn to a blank DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you chose USB flash drive this is the window you will see. Your drive will be listed similar to the example in the image above. Click "next".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you chose "ISO file", then a window will pop up allowing you to choose the location to store the ISO file. After you have chosen the location click "save".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Windows 10 update installer is downloaded to the flash drive you will have three options to update. One is to install Windows 10 directly by clicking on the "setup.exe" located on the flash drive. Another way is to copy the files from the flash drive to a hard drive and click on the "setup.exe" from there. The last option is to boot from the USB flash drive and install Windows 10 (Not recommended for updating your system from a previous version of Windows. Use this for a clean install). If you have burned an ISO to a blank DVD, you can either update to Windows 10 directly from the DVD, or you can boot your system from the DVD and initiate an install from there (Not recommended for updating your system from a previous version of Windows. Use this for a clean install).


Thanks!


----------



## martinhersey

WhoX said:


> If you want to update your computer to Windows 10, you can use the tool on this page to create your own installation media using either a USB flash drive or a DVD.
> 
> Before you begin, here are some things you’ll need:
> 
> PC with a reliable Internet connection. The download is about 4 GB and the time it takes to download will vary based on your PC, your connection speed, and other factors.
> USB flash drive. Use a USB flash drive with at least 4 GB of space. We recommend using a drive with nothing on it because any content will be deleted.
> -or-
> 
> DVD. This requires a DVD burner on or connected to the PC you’re using to create the media, and a DVD player on the PC where you want to install Windows 10. Use a DVD with at least 4 GB of space. We recommend using a blank DVD, because any content on it will be deleted.
> Here are some things to check on the PC where you want to install Windows 10:
> 
> 64-bit or 32-bit processor (CPU). You’ll need to download either the 64-bit or 32-bit version of Windows 10 that’s appropriate for your CPU. To check this on your current PC, go to PC info in PC settings or System in Control Panel, and look for System type.
> System requirements. See the system requirements before installing Windows 10. We also recommend that you visit your PC manufacturer's website for info about updated drivers and hardware compatibility.
> Language in Windows. You'll need to choose the same language when you install Windows 10. To see what language you're currently using, go to Time and language in PC settings or Region in Control Panel.
> Edition of Windows. You should also choose the same edition of Windows. This might be Windows 10 Home or Windows 10 Pro. To check what edition you're currently running, go to PC info in PC settings or System in Control Panel, and look for Windows edition.
> When you’re ready, connect your USB flash drive or insert the DVD, tap or click Create media, and then follow the instructions.
> 
> the above is an edited excerpt from Microsoft's instructions on installing Windows
> 
> 
> Download the official upgrade tool from Microsoft here:
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> After you've downloaded the tool, plug in an empty USB flash drive (4 GB or larger), or place a blank DVD in your DVD recorder. Double click on The Media Creation tool and you will see the following window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click "create installation media for another PC" and then "next".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this window choose your preferred language, what version of Windows 10 that matches your current operating system (for example: if you have Windows 7 Home then you would choose Windows 10 Home) and then pick your preferred architecture, 32 or 64 bit. Choose 64 bit if you have 4GB of RAM or more, or if you are planning on upgrading your computer to more RAM at a later date. When you are finished click "next".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now choose which media to use. USB flash drive or an ISO file you can later burn to a blank DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you chose USB flash drive this is the window you will see. Your drive will be listed similar to the example in the image above. Click "next".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you chose "ISO file", then a window will pop up allowing you to choose the location to store the ISO file. After you have chosen the location click "save".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Windows 10 update installer is downloaded to the flash drive you will have three options to update. One is to install Windows 10 directly by clicking on the "setup.exe" located on the flash drive. Another way is to copy the files from the flash drive to a hard drive and click on the "setup.exe" from there. The last option is to boot from the USB flash drive and install Windows 10 (Not recommended for updating your system from a previous version of Windows. Use this for a clean install). If you have burned an ISO to a blank DVD, you can either update to Windows 10 directly from the DVD, or you can boot your system from the DVD and initiate an install from there (Not recommended for updating your system from a previous version of Windows. Use this for a clean install).


Thank you. I managed to download WIN 10 to a DVD and install it on one of my computers today. Thanks for the tip...


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> To be fair, this guide was written a while ago.  I don't believe you could download it directly back then.  Also, you can't download the ISO directly from that site from the looks of it, you download an upgrade program that checks your system and then lets you install it.


Lol, so I was able to download the direct ISO from Microsoft because I was on Linux and Linux does not support the update tool.

So apparently the ISO download still work as of 2017


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grantapus said:


> Lol, so I was able to download the direct ISO from Microsoft because I was on Linux and Linux does not support the update tool.
> 
> So apparently the ISO download still work as of 2017


The ISO will work, but you still need a key. The free upgrade period ended back in July.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> The ISO will work, but you still need a key. The free upgrade period ended back in July.


You can still do it, it's the same installer/downloader that was pushed with the free upgrade. Using keyboard shortcuts technically counts as assistive technologies.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade

You can activate 10 with any Windows 7 or 8(.1) product key that's not in use also, even from a different computer.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> You can activate 10 with any Windows 7 or 8(.1) product key that's not in use also, even from a different computer.


So technically the "free upgrade" still works.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> So technically the "free upgrade" still works.


From what I understand the only thing Microsoft actually changed was the notification in your task bar bugging you to upgrade. Otherwise everything still works the same. At work we sell a mix of Win 7 and 10 machines but will upgrade to 10 for free if it's a 7 machine. You can either use the Media Creation Tool, run the setup.exe from within Windows and upgrade and keep files or do the assistive technologies thing I just linked. A lot of times I'll encourage people getting a Windows Reinstall done to upgrade to 10 from 7 as the key works and 10 takes way less time and effort on my part to install.


----------



## johnb35

voyagerfan99 said:


> So technically the "free upgrade" still works.


Yes it does,  I've done a quite a few upgrades using the assistive technologies page.


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> Yes it does,  I've done a quite a few upgrades using the assistive technologies page.


Was just about to mention this.  You basically just click a button that says 'yes I use assistive technologies' and it gives you the upgrade.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Was just about to mention this.  You basically just click a button that says 'yes I use assistive technologies' and it gives you the upgrade.



It's the laziest loophole they could have done besides just removing activation all together. 

I've heard from.... *ahem* sources ... that a copy of Windows 7 activated with activator software can upgrade to Windows 10 and remain activated just from this still being around. So I hear.

They just want people on 10 by any means necessary.


----------



## johnb35

Darren said:


> They just want people on 10 by any means necessary.


Which sort of worries me that they will end up forcing everybody who upgraded to pay a monthly fee.


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> Which sort of worries me that they will end up forcing everybody who upgraded to pay a monthly fee.


Cmonn Linux gaming


----------



## Motorcharge

beers said:


> Was just about to mention this.  You basically just click a button that says 'yes I use assistive technologies' and it gives you the upgrade.


Yep, bookmarked that link a while back so I could upgrade a PC my mom is borrowing from me. Used it last night to update my uncle's laptop to 10 from 7.



johnb35 said:


> Which sort of worries me that they will end up forcing everybody who upgraded to pay a monthly fee.


Highly doubt that would ever happen. That's a hell of a bait and switch and the profit wouldn't justify pissing off that large of a user base. Annual fee would be more likely but even that is a huge stretch imo. They can get away with doing it for Office, but an entire OS I just can't see.


----------



## johnb35

So I just updated a windows 7 all in one to windows 10 just by using the media creation tool and chose to click on update this computer.  Once the update completed, I made sure it was activated and it was. So another loophole?  Didn't have to use the assistive technology update link.  I'm gonna try it again on a laptop running windows 7.


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> So I just updated a windows 7 all in one to windows 10 just by using the media creation tool and chose to click on update this computer.  Once the update completed, I made sure it was activated and it was. So another loophole?  Didn't have to use the assistive technology update link.  I'm gonna try it again on a laptop running windows 7.



One step ahead of you. 



Darren said:


> From what I understand the only thing Microsoft actually changed was the notification in your task bar bugging you to upgrade. Otherwise everything still works the same. At work we sell a mix of Win 7 and 10 machines but will u*pgrade to 10 for free if it's a 7 machine. You can either use the Media Creation Tool, run the setup.exe from within Windows and upgrade and keep files or do the assistive technologies thing I just linked. *A lot of times I'll encourage people getting a Windows Reinstall done to upgrade to 10 from 7 as the key works and 10 takes way less time and effort on my part to install.



Literally works everytime.


----------



## Jiniix

It's not a loop hole, it's a part of the Anniversary Update that all 7 and 8.1 keys work with 10 again.
You can literally type in a 7/8.1 key straight in to an unactivated 10 and it'll accept it.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Windows 10 Home Edition has got to be one of the worst operating systems ever released by Microsoft.  It is loaded with ad software and spy software and takes control of the operating system away from the user on various functions.  If I ever go with Windows 10 I will be going with the professional version with no Cortana and it also gives control of the operating system back to the user.  Linux and my own specialized version of Windows 7 where I avoid many software updates is where I am going now.


----------



## Grantapus

2048Megabytes said:


> Windows 10 Home Edition has got to be one of the worst operating systems ever released by Microsoft.  It is loaded with ad software and spy software and takes control of the operating system away from the user on various functions.  If I ever go with Windows 10 I will be going with the professional version with no Cortana and it also gives control of the operating system back to the user.  Linux and my own specialized version of Windows 7 where I avoid many software updates is where I am going now.


Even the pro version comes loaded with ads and bloat ware.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

So System Administrators are making their own customized version of Windows 10?  I have heard that Windows 10 Professional allows administrators control of the operating system to keep the data mining from going on.  I am going to avoid Windows 10 as long as possible. 

The Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit operating system supports 192 gigabytes of memory.  I do not think I will be leaving it for years to come.  I will just use my own third party software for security.


----------



## Grantapus

2048Megabytes said:


> So System Administrators are making their own customized version of Windows 10?  I have heard that Windows 10 Professional allows administrators control of the operating system to keep the data mining from going on.  I am going to avoid Windows 10 as long as possible.
> 
> The Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit operating system supports 192 gigabytes of memory.  I do not think I will be leaving it for years to come.  I will just use my own third party software for security.


Good choice


----------



## beers

2048Megabytes said:


> I will just use my own third party software for security.


That works until there's an underlying RPC type of vulnerability that impacts a lower layer of the OS.


----------



## johnb35

So what are you gonna do when no more security updates will be provided for windows 7?  You'll have a very vulnerable OS....


----------



## 2048Megabytes

When Windows 7 has a lot of security vulnerabilities in it I will likely move toward Linux for Internet activity.  Probably I will still use Windows 7 to game on local video games until driver support is gone for it.  But then there are virtual machines.


----------



## beers

2048Megabytes said:


> until driver support is gone for it


I think that day is already here, none of the new processor platforms support W7


----------



## 2048Megabytes

If there is no driver support for Advanced Micro Devices Socket AM4 for Windows 7 then likely my next upgrade may be an Intel Socket LGA 1151.  A processor like the Intel Core i7 6700K is as powerful as an AMD Ryzen 5 1500X processor and there is driver support for Windows 7 operating system.  That may buy me several more years of keeping away from Windows 10.


----------



## beers

2048Megabytes said:


> If there is no driver support for Advanced Micro Devices Socket AM4 for Windows 7 then likely my next upgrade may be an Intel Socket LGA 1151.


That's kind of a stupid reason, to be blunt.

Kaby Lake also does not support Windows 7.


----------



## Rittwik

How can i fix this ?? My computer isn't starting....


----------



## johnb35

Rittwik said:


> How can i fix this ?? My computer isn't starting....



Its not detecting a hard drive, you also need to disable network boot in the bios.  Hard drive could be shot.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> That's kind of a stupid reason, to be blunt.
> 
> Kaby Lake also does not support Windows 7.


And Windows 7 support ends in 2 years... 

And Windows 10 > Windows 7 but that's a whole different debate.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I believe I found the Socket AM4 drivers released for Windows 7 and Windows 10 by Advanced Micro Devices.  Look here:

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx


----------



## Darren

2048Megabytes said:


> I believe I found the Socket AM4 drivers released for Windows 7 and Windows 10 by Advanced Micro Devices.  Look here:
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/am4-chipset-driver.aspx



Windows/Microsoft are the ones that don't want it, AMD originally said Ryzen would support 7 but it won't without jumping through some serious hoops. 

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3189...-and-ryzen-pcs-from-windows-7-81-updates.html


----------



## TheRealSwede

I really do not understand any of these "windows 10 is full of ads"-stuff..
I have never seen an ad inside Windows, only in webpages..

And to say something about the "spy software" I have never heard of any one beeing able to point out any spysoftware within windows 10, Telemetry YES! But that is highly adjustable as of today!

I really did not thinck it was so until I bought a professional installation guide on a Swedish webbsite..
And in this, amongst other things he goes through every integrity-setting you may find in the latest Windows 10 versions..
And IT-professionals agree on these settings to really reduce the telemetry-data that is sent..

You who are curious may check his recently set up English website: www.winguider.se/en
As I understand he has translated the, what he calls, THE SUPER-SIMPLE WINDOWS 10 INSTALLATION-GUIDE to English and made it avaliable to even more people.. That would be the English version of the same guide I did buy.

Well! That is my two cents anyway…
I rant a little because I get so tired on people accusing microsoft to SPY on their uses, while the same people uses google, chrome and other software that are designed to STEAL your data, your computer habits and so on, simply to show you ads..
Google steals 10 times more data, and user habits from you every day, than windows 10 does…
Yet people use google (and windows 10)


----------



## _Kyle_

TheRealSwede said:


> I really do not understand any of these "windows 10 is full of ads"-stuff..
> I have never seen an ad inside Windows, only in webpages..
> 
> And to say something about the "spy software" I have never heard of any one beeing able to point out any spysoftware within windows 10, Telemetry YES! But that is highly adjustable as of today!
> 
> I really did not thinck it was so until I bought a professional installation guide on a Swedish webbsite..
> And in this, amongst other things he goes through every integrity-setting you may find in the latest Windows 10 versions..
> And IT-professionals agree on these settings to really reduce the telemetry-data that is sent..
> 
> You who are curious may check his recently set up English website: www.windowsguides.eu
> As I understand he has translated the, what he calls, THE ULTIMATE WINDOWS 10 INSTALLATION-GUIDE to English and made it avaliable to even more people.. That would be the English version of the same guide I did buy.
> 
> Well! That is my two cents anyway…
> I rant a little because I get so tired on people accusing microsoft to SPY on their uses, while the same people uses google, chrome and other software that are designed to STEAL your data, your computer habits and so on, simply to show you ads..
> Google steals 10 times more data, and user habits from you every day, than windows 10 does…
> Yet people use google (and windows 10)



Just a friendly tip, read the date these are posted. You are replying to a nearly two year old thread. However, welcome to CoFo!


----------



## AlienMenace

It is because of the Privacy Issues, You need to go into the Privacy settings and turn off the tracking ads. Also, of late. I really don't appreciate the fact that Windows 10 is forcing you to use One drive. That you have to manually turn off sync and try to keep your files on the PC. I just found that one out a few days ago. I was trying to save a certain "Calc file", and since I didn't have one drive on it wouldn't save to the file. About two or so years ago PCWorld did a few articles on this. And it tells you how to get rid of it all.

And yea, it is a 2 year old post.


----------



## johnb35

They aren't forcing you to use one drive.  You can store your files anywhere you want.  If you dont watch what you are doing you might accidentally save them under one drive though.  I've done it by accident.


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> They aren't forcing you to use one drive.  You can store your files anywhere you want.  If you dont watch what you are doing you might accidentally save them under one drive though.  I've done it by accident.


Defender actually gives you a yellow security warning for "Not protecting against Ransomware, back up files to OneDrive now."

Personally I love OneDrive but it can definitely be a hassle if you don't want to use it.


----------



## Jiniix

Some of the first things I do on a fresh install are uninstall OneDrive and disable all notifications. Not once have I been bothered by or felt forced to use OneDrive. All doable via GUI, no need for Shutup10 for this.


----------



## OmniDyne

AlienMenace said:


> Windows 10 is forcing you to use One drive.



Never had an issue with being forced to use One Drive on Windows 10.


----------



## AlienMenace

Well, I should say being forced was a little strong, but when trying access something on my desktop and then trying to save it. It was a no go, saying one drive could not be found. And since I had it off. Had to start it up again to save the file.


----------



## Jiniix

AlienMenace said:


> It was a no go, saying one drive could not be found. And since I had it off. Had to start it up again to save the file.


That does sound a little like being forced tbh  I haven't seen or used OneDrive since Windows 7, maybe 8, were the most current OS. I remember it creating a folder called OneDrive in your user root, alongside of Downloads, Documents etc. and being contained there. I could imagine the Win10 version being super botnetty and working everywhere though.


----------



## TheRealSwede

AlienMenace said:


> Well, I should say being forced was a little strong, but when trying access something on my desktop and then trying to save it. It was a no go, saying one drive could not be found. And since I had it off. Had to start it up again to save the file.



I my eyes that does look like you have been using OneDrive, and have sometime choosed to "save automatically to OneDrive"

Open OneDrive, in there you will se something like "save automatically" and in there you may untick the  
"save automatically to OneDrive"

I personally prefer having my files saved to OneDrive since I dont care much for googles alternative..
A backup is always good to have! ​


----------

